# Creamed honey



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

It depends on your process. Mine is petty solid in a week.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I use about 10% seed and mix it very thoroughly with the new honey. Put it in the containers you are selling it in right away! I remember my first boondoggle of doing it bulk and then trying to pack it! If you have a cool basement and can set it on a bare cement floor it will set up pretty fast. I have read that 53 degrees is optimum. Put a tablespoon a pound of Sams club cinnamon in some. I really like it and many customers do too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

I would say honey in its own natural form is very affecting because when we add something or mixes it the nutrition gets change that is something which shouldn't happen.


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

Vance G said:


> <snip>
> Put a tablespoon a pound of Sams club cinnamon in some. I really like it and many customers do too.


Brilliant! The next time I make creamed honey, I'm going to try that!

Brian


----------

